# Bye Cody. Gonna miss you. Canucks' Trades:



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, we had to give something to get something. I think Cody will totally blossom like Grabner did once he's with a team that will give him the minutes he deserves. Gonna miss his talent I'm sure.

But we did address the missing toughness/power forward issue with this trade. This trade should help us come playoff time.

Discuss...


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Cody is a good young center with loads of upside. But last year we got smoked by Boston. We needed someone to help us there. Don't forget the other guy we also received from the trade, Marc-Andre Gragnani. Good puck moving defenseman. Mason Raymond was the guy who was rumoured to go would've like to see him go rather than Hodgson. Still feel we need a more bruising type defenseman in the back end. Maybe in the summer when we trade Scheinder?:lol:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I think it was a good trade for both teams and addressed real needs for both teams.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i think they did well, We couldn't keep him for much longer without having to give up someone else. Plus how long until he got more mouthy about his lack of minutes. While i liked him as a player, he opened his mouth about not getting enough play time before he had a chance to earn the ice time like all rookies do. The Canucks is stacked with offensive talent so his minutes would always be lower than he would need to keep him quiet. In the end, he would be a player who's cap hit doesn't equate to his minutes, so by moving to buffalo, he now can grow more offensively, without as much need to earn those minutes. But this isn't about what buffalo got, we got depth we needed in return, and that is what is important. Im glad that cody was the only suprise for us, i'd have hated to see Schneider go, since we need him for when luongo chokes.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, every team out there didn't want him for the same reasons the Canucks didn't... Gragnani is going to be a big piece of the trade, but Zack the Assassin should inject some piss and vinegar into the line-up. Hated to see Cody Hodgson go though... hopefully works out as more than just a short term move to go for the Cup.

So is Sulzer the second German defenceman the Sabres have grabbed from the Canucks?


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to see Cody go, however, Pahlsson and Kassian give the 'Nucks a bit of a different look, probably (hopefully?) better built for the playoffs. If Kassian lives up to his potential, this could be a win-win for both teams.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

being a Leaf fan, i've seen a ton of Kassian, and he's exactly the type of player the canucks need... the only thing is he's not the veteran tough guy power forward that I would have liked them to get. I think when you look at this trade a couple years from now you will see that both teams benifited quite well and they both addressed matters that their teams needed. I don't know much about the two d-men involved in the trade so I will think of it more as a 1 for 1 trade. 

Personally I think Ott would have been a better suiter for this role but I suppose his asking price was too high.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Good hockey trade both ways. Franchise player to Buffalo who'll have a great career. Didn't take the trade too easy for him, eyes looked watery. Great guy, great player. Tough to battle ice time with Kesler and Sedins. Kassian hopefully doesn't find out about the Roxy and Granville St. ;D Canucks had their eyes moving up to draft Kassian a few years back, remember while watching the draft to move up to get size, guess they're able to get some Canadian size up front. 

Gragnani looks like a good pick up so does the Pahlsson deal. It's going to look interesting in the summertime. Weber or Suter in place of Salo next year 

I see Niclas Jensen coming up to the big club to get some minutes in during the playoffs.

I really thought Raymond was on the way out.

I'm catching up on all the trade interviews....Burkey is on a lot and has a lot to say.


----------



## mv7 (Jun 16, 2010)

Great trade for both teams. I think kassian will be a top 6 forward for us.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Gillis and AV doing a good job bringing this team together and staying competitive year in and year out this past few years. The braintrusts are doing a good job. Looking back at the decade, this franchise is just as successful as the Red Wings.

Looks like Gagnani has played with Max Lapierre; both for AV in the juniors.

Prince Edward Island Rocket 2003-04 hockey team player statistics | hockeydb.com


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

I think the Red wings are up a couple Stanley Cups on the Canucks in the last decade. At the very least. 

Only one team is successful every season.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I wish it was Raymond going instead of Cody, Raymond sucks Kesler,Hodgson,Booth would of been a sweet line. Or trade a first round pick like Nashville did for Gaustad. I think this trade is going to be likevthe Cam Neely trade all over again.


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sad sad day for nucks fans mann im still in shock


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I feel this trade is going to come back and bite the Canuck's in the Ass. Talent for Grit? sounds good on paper and Buffalo barely used Zack in their reg. line-up don't like it.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

the canucks made a silly move , getting rid of Cody. 33points! that Pahlsson character has only scored 10goals in season once in his whole career. Shame Mikey. G!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

There's a lot of intangibles that you need to go deep into the playoffs. Through trial and error, the 'nucks have evolved from a defense oriented team from the goalie out. Remember the first year AV was in town and everyone was not liking the defensive game they were playing, look at them now. It's just been quite the ride watching this team evolve. I would love to see this team don the spaghetti plate tiger patterned jerseys for a few games ;D

CoHo will flourish playing in Buffalo and given the opportunity to excel. In Canucks, his development will be stalled. Who'd you rather have centering your first two lines? Hodgson over Sedin? Hodgson over Kesler? It's just unfortunate that this team has good two line centers. I just see this team become more deep with experience and size. We shall see once the playoffs start. 

Nashville looks really good now with their acquisitions. It's not going to be an easy road in the Finals for the 'nucks. I want to see Jensen up with the team down the stretch.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

As long as Pahlsson can keep the form he has had in the past I like that pickup, but I'm totally shocked by the Hodgson trade!


----------



## River Wrangler (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't like it, something seems a bit off this year... I hope it doesn't end up in Vancouver riots pt.2


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

just remember the surprises Gillis has made for us since he's been at the helm, I wouldn't jump the gun and say he made a stupid move. I learnt to not do that when he first got in and kept our coach  this time i'll wait it out before jumping to OH WHAT DID HE DO!? Remember we still got something in return for him, two decent defensemen to help prop up our often injured D.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Was surprised to see them trade Coho as well. I think it was the right move for the Canucks and Hodgson. He was never going to get the playing time/role he deserved here. He'll be great in Buffalo for sure but Kassian is a way better fit for the Canucks. Bigger, tougher and faster than Hodgson and seems to have decent hands. We traded for his size/toughness but if he can develop into a 20 goal scorer/physical type player who'd argue the trade then? Will be interesting to see the game on Sat. Hopefully we can stick it to the Sabres!!!


----------

